# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Djetetu oba prezimena?

## bmaric

Pozdrav
Otac mog djeteta je tek sada, nakon vise od dvije godine, dobrovoljno priznao malog. Mali je do sada nosio samo moje prezime. Htjeli bismo mu dodati i ocevo. Da li ima "glavno" i "sporedno" prezime ili oba imaju istu "jacinu"?

----------


## jelena.O

Imaju jednaku jačinu ali se vezu s crticom
Super da ste riješili bar to
Recimo jedan kolega ima dva prezimena s crticom
Ali ga većina ljudi zove prvim prezimenom

----------


## sirius

Ne postoji glavni i sporedno.
Oba su glavna ako tako navedes. I oba se koriste u dokumentima ako tako navedete.
Samo to znaci mjenjanje kompletnih dokumenata.

----------


## sirius

Ne postoje vise nikakve crtice izmedu. Doda se jos jedno prezime na mjesto koje zelis. 
Jedino dijete ne moze imati npr. 2 imena i 2 prezimena.
Moze samo 1 ime i 2 prezimena
Ili 2 imena i 1 prezime

----------


## jelena.O

Vidiš a njegova žena ima i dva imena i dva prezimena njegova


Od kad je ovo bez vrtića,pola klinaca iz klince ih razreda imaju prezimena s crticom?

----------


## jelena.O

Od kad je to bez crtica?

----------


## sirius

Kad sam se udavala prije 17 godina rekli su da toga vise nema. Ali prezimena koja imaju crticu ostaju sa crticom.
Jedino ako su se crtice opet pojavile.

----------


## jelena.O

Gle ove mame dece koje idu s mojim u školu se nisu udavale pred toliko godina,jer su većinom bile u osnovnoj školi

----------


## Aurora*

> Od kad je to bez crtica?



Ne znam od kada je, ali nasa kci ima dva prezimena bez crtice od prije 7 godina.

Ako se prezime sastoji od dva prezimena, onda je to naprosto takvo prezime - oba se moraj pisati i koristiti onako kako je navedeno u dokumentima (i tim redosljedom). Ne moze se po zelji koristiti samo jedno ili cas jedno cas drugo ili sto vec.

----------


## Lili75

ovako je s prezimenima kako sirius kaže.
postoje prezimena koja su s crticom al se tretiraju kao jedno prezime recimo Čičin-Šain ili Sever-Šeni.
Kao što je Ana-Marija jedno ime.

Jedino što znam da je zakonski u RH bilo moguće prije 10 godina imati maximalno 2 imena i 2 prezimena, ne znam je li se to mijenjalo. Šef mi je bio stranac i kad je dijete upisivao nije se mogao načuditi da mu ne može dati ime Jean-Paul Michel XXX.

----------


## Riječanka

https://www.zakon.hr/z/43/Zakon-o-osobnom-imenu
koga zanima, sve je ovdje

----------


## bmaric

> Imaju jednaku jačinu ali se vezu s crticom
> Super da ste riješili bar to
> Recimo jedan kolega ima dva prezimena s crticom
> Ali ga većina ljudi zove prvim prezimenom


Da, rijesili smo skoro sve, za sada sporazumno, pa cemo vidjetu kako ce ici.

Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da se jos uvijek moze staviti i crtica između dva prezimena, tj da se ima izbor.

Hvala svakako svima! Nisam znala da li jedno od prezimena ima vecu jacinu, svakako cu pitati i u maticnom... htjela sam biti spremna kad tamo dođemo...

----------


## Lili75

> https://www.zakon.hr/z/43/Zakon-o-osobnom-imenu
> koga zanima, sve je ovdje


Oprosti jel ja dobro shvaćam da više nema ograničenja broja imena odnosno prezimena?
Znam.jako dobro da je postojalo ograničenje na 2 jer su nam tako rekli u matičnom uredu i nisu dozvolili više od 2.

Ovdje ne vidim da se to spominje ili nisam pažljivo čitala.

----------


## Riječanka

je, prema starom zakonu je bilo ograničenje na 2 imena i 2 prezimena, odnosno maksimalno si mogao odrediti 2+2
ispalo je ograničenje (iz čl. 2. zakona koji definira od čega se sastoji ime i prezime), ali ako imaš više riječi moraš (odnosno roditelji za maloljetnika) dati izjavu kojim ćeš se od tih više služiti u pravnom prometu (vjerojatno onda i ograničenje postoji za tu upotrebu, nisam provjeravala podzakonske akte). 
pritom, služiti se u pravnom prometu znači imati ih upisane u službene dokumente, potpisivati se tim imenom i prezimenom, a ne kako te zovu kolege s posla ili partner a ti se na to odazivaš  :Wink: .

----------


## Optimist

A sporna crtica?

----------


## jelena.O

Nije li glupo da se zoveš Franjo Marko Tahi Gubec i to ti piše u rodnom listu a ti kasnije sam izabere s kak buš se zvao u dokumentima
Zoveš se kak ti piše na nekom izvornom dokumenti a žena ili kolega te mogu zvati kak se dogovorite
Velim da mom kolegu zovu po prvom prezimenu,ja ga uvijek zezam gdi je drugo zgubio inače ga zovem imenom kak i sve druge,dižu mi se sve s glave kad me uslove s prezimenom


Pitaj i dogovorite unaprijed kak budete dete prijavili da nebu tamo upitnika

----------


## maeve

Evo cijeli rad o tome.  :Smile:  https://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show...k_jezik=231276

Nekako mi zvoni da sam davno pročitala da se u pravilu udajom dodaje prezime bez crtice, a ako se prezime dobije rođenjem, ima crticu. Nema mi to nekog smisla, ali eto. :D Ispada da se može pisati po izboru.

----------


## jelena.O

A ja sve žene s dvostrukim prezimenom znam s crticom

----------


## Cathy

> A ja sve žene s dvostrukim prezimenom znam s crticom


Ja nemam crticu. Ako me smatraš pod one koje znaš. :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Ni ja nemam crticu. Ali ja sam drugo prezime dobila udajom. Prijatelj koji ima dva prezimena od rođenja ima crticu.

----------


## jelena.O

Očito da tu nema nikakvog pravila,pitaj sama pa da vidiš koji odgovor ćeš dobiti od nadležnih za tvoje područje.pa postupi po volji ako treba izabrati
Znali su u matičnom i svašta netočno napisati
Ok Cathy ne znam tvoje ni jedno prezime

----------


## TeFil

Ni ja nemam crticu.

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo cijeli rad o tome.  https://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show...k_jezik=231276
> 
> Nekako mi zvoni da sam davno pročitala da se u pravilu udajom dodaje prezime bez crtice, a ako se prezime dobije rođenjem, ima crticu. Nema mi to nekog smisla, ali eto. :D Ispada da se može pisati po izboru.


Nasa kci je dobila dva prezimena rodjenjem, bez crtice.

----------


## jelena.O

Dobila ili ste vi sami tako rekli?

----------


## martinaP

> Kad sam se udavala prije 17 godina rekli su da toga vise nema. Ali prezimena koja imaju crticu ostaju sa crticom.
> Jedino ako su se crtice opet pojavile.


Ja se udavala prije 15 god, i pitali su me zelim li crticu ili ne, i kojim redoslijedom zelim prezimena.

Prijateljica koja se udala koji tjedan prije mene odabrala je s crticom. Ja nemam crticu.

----------


## larmama

Ja sam isto udajom dodala prezime. Prije 17 godina i bez crtice. I sve moje prijateljice koje su dodale prezime isto imaju bez crtice.

----------


## jelena.O

Znači da nema pravila nek svatko radi kak hoće
Redoslijed udane žene je njeno prezime pa muževi vezano ili nevezano s crticom

----------


## Riječanka

ne, nije. i redoslijed možeš izabrati, i muž može uzeti ženino prezime i mogu oboje imati oba prezimena kao zajednička. sve kombinacije su moguće. najčešće žene ostave svoje i dodaju muževo kao drugo, ali to nije pravilo već najčešći izbor kod onih koje odluče zadržati svoje.

----------


## jelena.O

Onda je sve kak se hoće ali ipak pitaj da nije kod vas malko drugačije

----------


## VeraM

Ja znam obitelji koje generacijama imaju 2 prezimena, bez crtice su svi. A moji rođaci imaju 2 prezimena, očevo (strano) i majčino (naše). Tetak ima svoje, tetka svoje, a klinci oba. E sad jel to zato što je on stranac ne znam, ali i to se dogodilo. Tu je rodica zakinuta, ima 2 prezimena, kad se uda mora ili ostavit ta 2 svoja ili uzet muževo, ne može kombinirat. 
A što se tiče udanih žena s 2 prezimena, sve koje ja znam su bez crtice isto i prvo djevojačko, a onda muževo. A djeca imaju najčešće očevo prezime. Svakakve kombinacije kod našeg svita imaju.

----------


## Vrci

Svakave su kombinacije,al nema glavnog i sporednog prezimena, niti jedno nije jace. Koristis oba i to je to.

----------


## Peterlin

https://hrcak.srce.hr/file/231276

----------


## marla-s

Meni su u maticnom rekli da nema vise tih crtica medju prezimenima, tako sam i ja bez njih. No, ne vidim neku posebnost ni s njima ni bez njih. Znam samo da mi je za pisanje i izgovaranje sad samo kompliciranije, nego kad sam imala jedno prezime. I jos ne kuzim zasto sam pristala na to... Sad mi se vise ne vraca na jedno jer je samo trosak vremena i novca.

----------


## jelena.O

ok to nije trošak klincu od dve godine

----------


## marla-s

Nije klincu od 2 godine nista trosak, al znamo kome je  :Wink: 
A klincima nisam priustila dva prezimena. Da, bilo bi "politicki korektno", ali gledajuci po sebi, nisam vidjela zasto bi njima nametala nesto sto ni meni samoj nije prakticno niti nesto posebno drago. Kasnije u zivotu neka odluce sami o promjeni ukoliko im nesto odgovara vise od ovog kako je sad.
U konkretnom slucaju s topica, ako nema inzistiranja druge strane, ne bih nista mijenjala. S prezimenom ili bez njega, dijete zna tko je tko. 
Prvo - prioritetno, drugo - "sekundarno" prezime mi je jos i vise bespotrebno utvrdjivati za ista. Dva prezimena su upravo samo to - dva prezimena. Ne bih se zamarala s tim koje je prvo, koje drugo.

----------


## Nera

Kad sam se udavala, odlučila sam uzeti samo muževo. Za 2 slova je kraće.  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

> Kad sam se udavala, odlučila sam uzeti samo muževo. Za 2 slova je kraće.


Pametna zena  :Wink: )

----------


## umiljata

A ja budala silno htjela promijeniti prezime, a kad sam to i napravila, požalila za par mjeseci.

i to samo iz jednog jedinog razloga: u 99% slučajeva mi krivo napišu prezime (umjesto DJ u djelu prezimena, stalno pišu JD).

A lijepo je mužev svećenik prije svadbe ga pitao da li je razmišljao da uzme moje prezime  :Smile:   ne znam zakaj mi se već tad nije upalila lampica u glavi.

----------


## jelena.O

meni žao kaj nisam znala kad se to treba reći da sam znala bilo bi malko puno drugačije

----------


## Peterlin

Da mi je bila sadašnja pamet dok sam se udavala, mogla sam predložiti da si odaberemo neko treće prezime, hehehe...

A sad ozbiljno - nije to naročito važno kad su roditelji u braku, ali razumijem zašto je važno pokretačici topica i podržavam odluku da njeno dijete ima pravo na oba prezimena. Sve ostalo je stvar njihovog dogovora. 

Mi svoju djecu nismo opterećivali sa dva prezimena, imaju samo muževo. Ja bih vjerojatno (radi manje komplikacija i manje slova u potpisu) isto uzela njegovo da sam se mlađa udavala, ali već sam imala diplomu i hrpu vizitki i štošta pod svojim imenom, pa mi se nije dalo tumačiti da sam ja ona ista od lani, ali da se drugačije zovem. Bilo je lakše dodati.

----------


## VeraM

Pa nema diploma veze s tim. I meni je na diplomi isto djevojačko. I na carnetovom korisničkom identitetu, i na loginu na ednevniku i na mailu školskom.....
Za vizitke kužim, to jest trošak mijenjati i ako si u svojoj struci poznata pod jednim prezimenom. 
Meni je glavni razlog uzimanja muževa prezimena bio da želim da se djeca i ja isto prezivamo, jer onako ja svoje, on svoje, a oni njegovo, ispada da su više njegova nego moja. Bar meni. A kombinacija moga i njegova mi baš grozno zvuči, to nisam htjela.

----------


## magriz

> Pa nema diploma veze s tim. I meni je na diplomi isto djevojačko. I na carnetovom korisničkom identitetu, i na loginu na ednevniku i na mailu školskom.....
> Za vizitke kužim, to jest trošak mijenjati i ako si u svojoj struci poznata pod jednim prezimenom. 
> Meni je glavni razlog uzimanja muževa prezimena bio da želim da se djeca i ja isto prezivamo, jer onako ja svoje, on svoje, a oni njegovo, ispada da su više njegova nego moja. Bar meni. A kombinacija moga i njegova mi baš grozno zvuči, to nisam htjela.


pa ima i diploma veze, i radovi koje sam napravila pod svojim prezimenom, i karijeru koju gradim. a i moje je prezime, uopće ne shvaćam zašto bih se nečeg tako lako odrekla samo jer ulazim u ugovorni odnos s nekim. kad partneri žive nevjenčano, nitko ne dovodi u pitanje promjenu imena, ali čim se potpisuje papir, očekuje se da žena odbaci xy godina svojeg prezimena zbog muža.

----------


## Cubana

A ja da se razvedem, ostavila bih udano prezime.. 
Taman sam se navikla na njega. Tesko bih se opet sazivjela sa djevojackim.

----------


## Peterlin

> A ja da se razvedem, ostavila bih udano prezime.. 
> Taman sam se navikla na njega. Tesko bih se opet sazivjela sa djevojackim.


Nedajbog da se to dogodi, ali nikad ne znaš - ja bih isto ovako - djeca nose to prezime. Nakon dosta godina i ja sam se napokon navikla.

----------


## marta

Meni je bas dobro legla bila ta promjena prezimena.

----------


## sirius

> A ja da se razvedem, ostavila bih udano prezime.. 
> Taman sam se navikla na njega. Tesko bih se opet sazivjela sa djevojackim.


Ma šta ostavila! Trazila bi od drugog muza da uzme ovo od prvog muza kao nase zajednicko. :Grin: 
Tako se prijetim muzu u naletima inspiracije jer ima vrlo rijetko prezime i to stalno naglasava.  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

I moj muž ima rijetko prezime,i često zamjene jedno slovo pa ispadne jako poznata biljka
Moje prezime je jako često Tj. Ja ga viđam skoro svagdje svaka veća zgrada ili neboder ima moje prezime na portafonu

----------


## magriz

> Ma šta ostavila! Trazila bi od drugog muza da uzme ovo od prvog muza kao nase zajednicko.
> Tako se prijetim muzu u naletima inspiracije jer ima vrlo rijetko prezime i to stalno naglasava.


strasno sirius, strasno  :Grin:  siroti tvoj muz

----------


## Kaae

> Meni je bas dobro legla bila ta promjena prezimena.


Bome i meni. Ako nista drugo, smanjila sam nebuloze oko toga kako se zovem za barem 50%.  :lool: 

Nego, ovo s vizitkama. Pa koliko to cudo kosta, da je takav trosak? Tu su stvarno pet para.

----------

